# Thoughts on Maskimals?



## Dynamostic (Sep 15, 2018)

So there has been a lot of talk in the furry community lately about these "Walmart Fursuits". They are these $20.00-$25.00 animal masks that you can find at your local Walmart or Target. Some furs dislike them because they feel that maskimals are mocking furries or because they feel that people will jump to the cheap instead of getting a "real" fursuit from a maker. Some, however, say that they are a great way to attract people to the furry fandom. Norms and Furs alike have bought these things and they are pretty cute. Personally I like them because I, as a younger furry, am not allowed to buy an expensive fursuit head. I got a maskimal as a cheap alternative and I love it! It is super cute, has plenty of breath room and the vision isn't half bad. 

What do you think of these so-called "fake furuits".






Here is a pic of me in my wolf maskimal


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 15, 2018)

As long as they aren’t stealing fursona designs, I’d think it would be okay


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 15, 2018)

Well it makes a good way for people to practice wearing a suit head plus it's a good temporary for a fursuit until you get one also thanks for the follow. ^w^


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> As long as they aren’t stealing fursona designs, I’d think it would be okay


No worries. They don't steal unless someone's fursona design is a plain gray wolf or something.


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 15, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Well it makes a good way for people to practice wearing a suit head plus it's a good temporary for a fursuit until you get one also thanks for the follow. ^w^


No problem and yes, I agree ^u^


----------



## Aarpple (Sep 16, 2018)

BlitzTheBunny said:


> So there has been a lot of talk in the furry community lately about these "Walmart Fursuits". They are these $20.00-$25.00 animal masks that you can find at your local Walmart or Target. Some furs dislike them because they feel that maskimals are mocking furries or because they feel that people will jump to the cheap instead of getting a "real" fursuit from a maker. Some, however, say that they are a great way to attract people to the furry fandom. Norms and Furs alike have bought these things and they are pretty cute. Personally I like them because I, as a younger furry, am not allowed to buy an expensive fursuit head. I got a maskimal as a cheap alternative and I love it! It is super cute, has plenty of breath room and the vision isn't half bad.
> 
> What do you think of these so-called "fake furuits".
> 
> ...


I got a shark one from my local walmart before I was a furry and the quality isn't that bad but it's not something I'd would wanna wear for cons.


----------



## DivinePrince (Sep 16, 2018)

Might this be in the wrong forum?


----------



## Aarpple (Sep 16, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Might this be in the wrong forum?


What do you mean?


----------



## DivinePrince (Sep 16, 2018)

Aarpple said:


> What do you mean?


This is the site discussion forum, meant for discussing site features and stuff like that.


----------



## Aarpple (Sep 16, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> This is the site discussion forum, meant for discussing site features and stuff like that.


Yeah I see that. I didn't make the thread. Does it really matter though?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2018)

I mean...it's fine. There's nothing to possibly get upset about.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2018)

The real question is why aren't they called Animasks?


----------



## Aarpple (Sep 16, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> The real question is why aren't they called Animasks?


I know right


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 16, 2018)

Srry about forum placement


----------



## Troj (Sep 16, 2018)

Personally, I'd only pay $5 (if that) for something *that* ugly and poorly-made, but if you're a young furry kid on a budget, they'll do just fine in a pinch.

People do need to be civil with folks who are using them as their "starter" fursuit head.


----------



## Aarpple (Sep 16, 2018)

Troj said:


> Personally, I'd only pay $5 (if that) for something *that* ugly and poorly-made, but if you're a young furry kid on a budget, they'll do just fine in a pinch.
> 
> People do need to be civil with folks who are using them as their "starter" fursuit head.


I agree


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 16, 2018)

Troj said:


> Personally, I'd only pay $5 (if that) for something *that* ugly and poorly-made, but if you're a young furry kid on a budget, they'll do just fine in a pinch.
> 
> People do need to be civil with folks who are using them as their "starter" fursuit head.



In person it is actually pretty cute. Its reasonably comfortable and yeah it works as a pretty good beginner thing


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Oct 15, 2018)

i think their perrimentaly Bootlegs.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Oct 15, 2018)

To be 100% honest they just look poorly made. I've seen some where people have refurbished them and looked pretty decent though.


----------



## Dynamostic (Oct 16, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> To be 100% honest they just look poorly made. I've seen some where people have refurbished them and looked pretty decent though.


Well hence the price right?


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 16, 2018)

not worth money


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 16, 2018)

I personally think that if you can't get anything else, use what you can find! Maskimals are a great idea for kid furs who have no other options


----------



## catscom (Oct 16, 2018)

I couldn't have honestly imagined that furries would consider them to use for 'suits, nor get upset about them.  It just seems like a silly thing for kids, and not even furries in particular at that.  My opinion is that they're cheaply-made to appeal to youngsters, and nothing beyond that.  I wouldn't be surprised if the people who designed and approved the production never even heard of furries.  If someone did want to use them for use in suiting, like others said, it's a cheap option for younger furs.  To consider them a threat to professional suit makers is very silly.


----------



## Aibiki (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm fairly neutral on them, but only if they're not the germ warehouses I suspect them to be. >.>


----------



## Dynamostic (Oct 18, 2018)

It's kind of funny but mine said 14+ (I'm 13. Rawr such a rebel). I think it is because of their size. I've seen little kids running around wearing them and stuff so whatever . I did not get sick from mine but I handle poop and grime like almost everyday cause I live on a homestead. Good immune system.


----------



## Dynamostic (Oct 18, 2018)

DivinePrince said:


> Might this be in the wrong forum?


That was an accident. I made the forum and was still trying to figure out fur affinity.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Nov 7, 2018)

I had the thought that I could take one and alter it, make a nicer suit head out of it for practice.


----------



## Dynamostic (Nov 7, 2018)

TheUnyeetableLizard said:


> I had the thought that I could take one and alter it, make a nicer suit head out of it for practice.


Cool! I had that thought also but decided that mine was adorable as is. I'm planning on buying a better mask if I don't get one for christmas. One of those mouth mover masks, if you've ever heard of em. They came out with this toony fox and it is adorable.


----------

